# Tri color pitbull.



## **Jukid**LEO** (Nov 28, 2011)

I had to.lol found on google img.


----------



## **Jukid**LEO** (Nov 28, 2011)

He looks amazing


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

He looks to be bully, I think that color is champagne tri . He is pretty I like the color.


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

Bad ass color


----------



## Sucker For A Rednose (Sep 11, 2011)

Love the color!


----------

